

Unicode 6.0.0 standard published - alexkon
http://www.unicode.org/versions/Unicode6.0.0/

======
alexkon
See the links in the navigation bar on the left for the actual text of the
standard.

These are prepublication drafts of chapters 1–7. They may still undergo minor
editorial changes. The rest of the text is going to be available Real Soon Now
once editorial review is completed. The final publication is scheduled for
February 2011.

